# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > BOXING / FIGHTING / WRESTLING >  Chuck Liddell vs Quinton Jackson

## odix

alright fellas, lets get this one out here early, as much as i love chuck, i think quintons style counteracts chucks too well. Quinton round 3.

----------


## MuscleScience

Rampage will have a big octagon learning curve like cro cop has. He should have fought one more time before a title shot IMHO.

----------


## orton4

dana white didnt give him one... rampage wanted another fight before a title shot... i think rampage will beat him again.. hes one of the only ones in there who wont be afraid close the range throw some punches then ground and pound him.... even though their last fight rampage out struck him ... im going with rampage again but i will not at all be suprsied if chuck pulls out another victory... i have a lot of respect for chuck

----------


## Vader79

What is all this i keep hearing about "steep learning curves" and "addapting to the Octagon"? That's got F all to do with this fight! 

Cro Cop did not have a steep octagon learning curve, he had a right high kick connect. And don't tell me he was thrown off by Gonzaga's use of elbows for ground and pound because he's lasted out, cool as a cucumber underneath Fedor's G'n'P. Can't blame the switch to the octagon.

In this fight It'll have even less impact. Chuck doesn't utilise the cage. He's not a G'n'P er like Randy or Tito who suffs people into the cage and pounds away with elbows, he stands in middle of the ring and bangs. If anything the Octagon suits Rampage's style more. Rampage has been fighting Top level opponents for most of his career, Chuck is no step up in class. Rampage fought his first fights in a cage, I really don't belive the octagon will have any bearing on this fight. And the Unified rules of the UFC should't bother him either, Chuck rarely elbows & I've never seen Rampage going for the stomps and soccer kicks (man it feels wrong calling football soccer). 

Bottom line, there can be no excuses relating to the fight being in an octagon under unified rules. The change of environment might have an effect of some fighters (I'm thinking Chute Box's love of stomps, Herrings knees on the ground etc) but not these two.

My 2p

----------


## testisbest

Chuck by tko, not sure when yet. Wonder how many people will use the cage as an excuse for Rampage's loss. Ya'll do know that Chuck only got 1 fight in the ring before his fight against the then #1 contender in Quinton. It should make for an exciting fight and I hope both guys come in at 100%. I don't know who I want to see win as I like both guys.

----------


## ALPHAMALE77

Rampage In The Second..imo....i Like Chuck But Rampage Is One Of Us Good Ol Tennessee Boyz.....plus Chuck Has To Lose Sometime(dont He?)

----------


## godkilla

> What is all this i keep hearing about "steep learning curves" and "addapting to the Octagon"? That's got F all to do with this fight! 
> 
> Cro Cop did not have a steep octagon learning curve, he had a right high kick connect. And don't tell me he was thrown off by Gonzaga's use of elbows for ground and pound because he's lasted out, cool as a cucumber underneath Fedor's G'n'P. Can't blame the switch to the octagon.
> 
> In this fight It'll have even less impact. Chuck doesn't utilise the cage. He's not a G'n'P er like Randy or Tito who suffs people into the cage and pounds away with elbows, he stands in middle of the ring and bangs. If anything the Octagon suits Rampage's style more. Rampage has been fighting Top level opponents for most of his career, Chuck is no step up in class. Rampage fought his first fights in a cage, I really don't belive the octagon will have any bearing on this fight. And the Unified rules of the UFC should't bother him either, Chuck rarely elbows & I've never seen Rampage going for the stomps and soccer kicks (man it feels wrong calling football soccer). 
> 
> Bottom line, there can be no excuses relating to the fight being in an octagon under unified rules. The change of environment might have an effect of some fighters (I'm thinking Chute Box's love of stomps, Herrings knees on the ground etc) but not these two.
> 
> My 2p


x2. kick to the head doesnt equal octagon learning curve.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

The Iceman

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Rampage will have a big octagon learning curve like cro cop has. He should have fought one more time before a title shot IMHO.



You do realise that unlike CroCop that Rampage has fought in a cage many times right? He began his career fighting in the cage and has fought 2x in a cage since leaving Pride. There is no learning curve for him.

I'm going with Randy Couture on this and say Rampage owns Chuck.

----------


## pepperoni

Chuck 2nd or 3rd round tko

----------


## Mark Yager

Chucks going to take this. He's a different fighter tan last time the went at it. Early second round.

----------


## MuscleScience

> You do realise that unlike CroCop that Rampage has fought in a cage many times right? He began his career fighting in the cage and has fought 2x in a cage since leaving Pride. There is no learning curve for him.
> 
> I'm going with Randy Couture on this and say Rampage owns Chuck.


I was not aware of that, I stand corrected.  :LOL:

----------


## Quil

I'm going with Page. I've got a feeling on this one...

----------


## testisbest

I know I won't bet a dime on this fight because of the way these fights have been going in '07.

----------


## llrockyll

i just hope chuck comes prepared for this fight, he doesnt always keep in great shape in between fights like some other top fighters do. so i think the longer the fight goes the better chance rampage has of winning.

----------


## godkilla

chuck hasnt fought a good striker since he was in japan(pride), so i dont know where people get off saying he is a diff fighter now. if by diff fighter they mean he spent the last 4 years fighting grapplers, then yes, he is a diff fighter. fight could go either way but i think rampage is gonna take it  :Wink/Grin:  i just dont think chuck can back pedal, counter punch and sprawl his way outta this one  :LOL:

----------


## johnmacdan

Chuck got rocked by the skinny kid in pride that carries the hammer with him to the ring and he isn't a top striker like Rampage. I still like Chuck though.

----------


## Vader79

> Chuck got rocked by the skinny kid in pride that carries the hammer with him to the ring and he isn't a top striker like Rampage. I still like Chuck though.


Presumably you mean Alexander "The Demolition Man" Overeem? One of the More solid straight strikers in MMA. Before he gasses out he generally gives pretty much everyone bit of a pounding. Skinny? if 220lbs at 6'3" and about 8%BF is skinny, you must be one seriously chunky S.O.B.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> Presumably you mean Alexander "The Demolition Man" Overeem? One of the More solid straight strikers in MMA. Before he gasses out he generally gives pretty much everyone bit of a pounding. Skinny? if 220lbs at 6'3" and about 8%BF is skinny, you must be one seriously chunky S.O.B.



It's Alistair Overeem .... not Alexander 


and he's 6'5 205

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

> Chuck got rocked by the skinny kid in pride that carries the hammer with him to the ring and he isn't a top striker like Rampage. I still like Chuck though.



Chuck KO'd Overeem ... who happens to be a pretty good striker

----------


## Vader79

Sorry Alistar!

I know it says 6'5" and 205 on sherdog, But I don't think he's quite that tall and the only time he'll ever weigh 205 is on the day on the wei***n for a few hours.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Chuck KO'd Overeem ... who happens to be a pretty good striker



Who was only on his 3rd or 4th fight at the time and around 21yrs old. He gave Chuck a pretty good test and even made Chuck shoot on him.  :LOL: 

I just think this is a bad matchup for Chuck, there won't be much sprawling unless Chuck shoots on Rampage. Rampage is going in there and banging it out.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Sorry Alistar!
> 
> I know it says 6'5" and 205 on sherdog, But I don't think he's quite that tall and the only time he'll ever weigh 205 is on the day on the wei***n for a few hours.



Yes, he is that tall. I stood next to him in Vegas in February and had a discussion about making 205lbs.

He is a funny guy, him and his brother Valentijn.

----------


## Mogamedogz

Jackson is going to beat the Mo-hawk off of Chucks skull. Lidell is a product of the UFC Hype machine. 

There is nothing in Lidell's game that makes me think he has a better chance now to beat Jackson than the last time they fought. 

People act like somehow Lidell is dramactically better than he was when Rampage smashed his ass in the first go round. I call Bullshiit!! Chuck is getting owned again. No doubt. 

I got $50 on Rampage if anyone wants that action... bring it. Hit me on the PM, and we can work it out.

 

- *"AHHHH!!! STOP BEATING MY BRAINS OUT MR. RAMPAGE!!! PLEASEE!! IM YOUR BITCH!!*  :Haha:  :Haha:   :Owned:

----------


## rar1015

I voted based on who i would like to see win but im pretty much done saying who is going to win in a fight. There have been quite a few upsets lately and you just never know whats going to happen.

----------


## sonar1234

I got a strange feeling that Liddel will win this one.

Dont forget he uses xyience supplements now.

----------


## Vader79

It's all in the Xyience man, and Jesus Christ. 

They get more post fight props that anyone.

----------


## odix

quintons ahead!

----------


## gigem

chuck is going to take it

----------


## sonar1234

> It's all in the Xyience man, and Jesus Christ. 
> 
> They get more post fight props that anyone.


Yeah theses commercials are a real joke (Chuck Liddell) since Chuck started using Xyience he never lost a fight.

Now you know my name is Chuck Liddell and i use Xyience.

What a joke. :Aajack:

----------


## TheDfromGC

skill wise it will be very close, will just come down to who is having the better day, odd wise id say its completely even

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Dont forget he uses xyience supplements now.


Yeah, no shit. I forgot that, Rampage is ****ed now becasue remember the slogan "Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell became the LHW champ of the UFC after using Xyience"...


 :LOL: 


In reality:


Rampage by making Chuck look like a clown.

----------


## testisbest

> Yeah, no shit. I forgot that, Rampage is ****ed now becasue remember the slogan "Chuck "The Iceman" Liddell became the LHW champ of the UFC after using Xyience"...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In reality:
> 
> 
> Rampage by making Chuck look like a clown.


You really think that it'll be that one sided?

----------


## D-Bo Dre

wow! I cant believe how close this poll is.. I guess a lot of ppl are still on the pride ban-wagon.. Cro-cop just fell.. Mmm, Rampage next??

----------


## Panzerfaust

> You really think that it'll be that one sided?



I just have a feeling Chuck is gonna look like shit against Rampage and the TUF crowd will be in for a shock.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> wow! I cant believe how close this poll is.. I guess a lot of ppl are still on the pride ban-wagon.. Cro-cop just fell.. Mmm, Rampage next??



Why does it have to be a Pride vs UFC issue?

What is it with your type?

The ****ing matchup is just awful for Chuck, have you not seen the fights and what both bring to the table?

----------


## Quil

Yeah, not to mention Rampage has been out of Pride for a while. He had the fight with Lindland in WFA before he joined the UFC. So I wouldn't really even call him a Pride fighter anymore. Would you call Barnett a UFC fighter? Or Baroni? Of course not.

Page is a bad matchup of styles for Chuck. Chuck may catch him, but I think this is going to be his greatest test yet...and I still think Page takes it.

----------


## Hunter

> wow! I cant believe how close this poll is.. I guess a lot of ppl are still on the pride ban-wagon.. Cro-cop just fell.. Mmm, Rampage next??


Ok I want you to read this real close. Styles make fights, you still with me?. The gameplan to beat chuck is very simple, still following? Chuck has a very long reach for his heigth and throws that over hand right, however chuck needs distance to throw it. To beat chuck you get within that range and his biggest weapon is gone. Everytime chuck steps back you step forward one he steps back to his left you step forward to your right, you following. Second part of the game plan, push the pace of the fight. Chucks cardio is not improved the only difference is no one has really pushed the pace causing chuck to gas. The final part of the game plan after you have gassed him you take him down and finish him on the ground. I hope you got all that. Now a fighter to beat chuck needs good strike defense, Rampage has some of the best strike defense in the game. His weakness is the clinch(muay thai) he has no reason to worry about that against chuck. You need a good chin, Rampage has one of the best chins. He took a huge hook from Silva and stayed on his feet, then ate something like 22 knees before finally being knocked out. A good athlete can make chuck look bad. Rampage is a very athletic, one of the most athletically gifted fighters in the game.

Strength:Rampage; look at the Arona bomb
Striking: Chuck may hit harder but Rampage is much more techinical and displined striker. Slight edge to Rampage.
Cardio:Rampage
Subs: Does not apply to either
Wrestling: defensive wrestling to Chuck and offensive to Rampage; Pretty even here

Now after reading that once or twice your probably going to say that fight was four years ago and Rampage has lost 3 times and Chuck has gone on a tear, but hold onto your shorts becouse I am gonna explain why you should not type that, so take your finger off the enter key. Well Rampage lost to Shogun and Silva x 2. Both had a clinch game, incredible clinch game to say the least. Chuck has gone on to beat a older Couture x 2 who was having alot of personal problems and was a older then the first fight(where he made chuck look like a little girl). He then beat Vernon white, simply who gives a f*ck its Vernon White. Babalu, who is very good but came in with a horrible gameplan. Ahhh Tito Ortiz x 2 good fighter but simply does not like to get hit and lack the chin and wrestling to beat Chuck. Jeremy Horn he also beat. Now lets look at something all these fighters have in common besides Vernon White. They are all grapplers. Rampage maybe more of a ground and pound fighter but unlike above the fighters he does not hesitate to throw leather and throw it well, he also has a better chin then every above mentioned fighter. Rampage will win and win very convinicing manner. Rampage 3rd round Tko.

----------


## godkilla

> Ok I want you to read this real close. Styles make fights, you still with me?. The gameplan to beat chuck is very simple, still following? Chuck has a very long reach for his heigth and throws that over hand right, however chuck needs distance to throw it. To beat chuck you get within that range and his biggest weapon is gone. Everytime chuck steps back you step forward one he steps back to his left you step forward to your right, you following. Second part of the game plan, push the pace of the fight. Chucks cardio is not improved the only difference is no one has really pushed the pace causing chuck to gas. The final part of the game plan after you have gassed him you take him down and finish him on the ground. I hope you got all that. Now a fighter to beat chuck needs good strike defense, Rampage has some of the best strike defense in the game. His weakness is the clinch(muay thai) he has no reason to worry about that against chuck. You need a good chin, Rampage has one of the best chins. He took a huge hook from Silva and stayed on his feet, then ate something like 22 knees before finally being knocked out. A good athlete can make chuck look bad. Rampage is a very athletic, one of the most athletically gifted fighters in the game.
> 
> Strength:Rampage; look at the Arona bomb
> Striking: Chuck may hit harder but Rampage is much more techinical and displined striker. Slight edge to Rampage.
> Cardio:Rampage
> Subs: Does not apply to either
> Wrestling: defensive wrestling to Chuck and offensive to Rampage; Pretty even here
> 
> Now after reading that once or twice your probably going to say that fight was four years ago and Rampage has lost 3 times and Chuck has gone on a tear, but hold onto your shorts becouse I am gonna explain why you should not type that, so take your finger off the enter key. Well Rampage lost to Shogun and Silva x 2. Both had a clinch game, incredible clinch game to say the least. Chuck has gone on to beat a older Couture x 2 who was having alot of personal problems and was a older then the first fight(where he made chuck look like a little girl). He then beat Vernon white, simply who gives a f*ck its Vernon White. Babalu, who is very good but came in with a horrible gameplan. Ahhh Tito Ortiz x 2 good fighter but simply does not like to get hit and lack the chin and wrestling to beat Chuck. Jeremy Horn he also beat. Now lets look at something all these fighters have in common besides Vernon White. They are all grapplers. Rampage maybe more of a ground and pound fighter but unlike above the fighters he does not hesitate to throw leather and throw it well, he also has a better chin then every above mentioned fighter. Rampage will win and win very convinicing manner. Rampage 3rd round Tko.


end thread  :LOL:

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Ok I want you to read this real close. Styles make fights, you still with me?. The gameplan to beat chuck is very simple, still following? Chuck has a very long reach for his heigth and throws that over hand right, however chuck needs distance to throw it. To beat chuck you get within that range and his biggest weapon is gone. Everytime chuck steps back you step forward one he steps back to his left you step forward to your right, you following. Second part of the game plan, push the pace of the fight. Chucks cardio is not improved the only difference is no one has really pushed the pace causing chuck to gas. The final part of the game plan after you have gassed him you take him down and finish him on the ground. I hope you got all that. Now a fighter to beat chuck needs good strike defense, Rampage has some of the best strike defense in the game. His weakness is the clinch(muay thai) he has no reason to worry about that against chuck. You need a good chin, Rampage has one of the best chins. He took a huge hook from Silva and stayed on his feet, then ate something like 22 knees before finally being knocked out. A good athlete can make chuck look bad. Rampage is a very athletic, one of the most athletically gifted fighters in the game.
> 
> Strength:Rampage; look at the Arona bomb
> Striking: Chuck may hit harder but Rampage is much more techinical and displined striker. Slight edge to Rampage.
> Cardio:Rampage
> Subs: Does not apply to either
> Wrestling: defensive wrestling to Chuck and offensive to Rampage; Pretty even here
> 
> Now after reading that once or twice your probably going to say that fight was four years ago and Rampage has lost 3 times and Chuck has gone on a tear, but hold onto your shorts becouse I am gonna explain why you should not type that, so take your finger off the enter key. Well Rampage lost to Shogun and Silva x 2. Both had a clinch game, incredible clinch game to say the least. Chuck has gone on to beat a older Couture x 2 who was having alot of personal problems and was a older then the first fight(where he made chuck look like a little girl). He then beat Vernon white, simply who gives a f*ck its Vernon White. Babalu, who is very good but came in with a horrible gameplan. Ahhh Tito Ortiz x 2 good fighter but simply does not like to get hit and lack the chin and wrestling to beat Chuck. Jeremy Horn he also beat. Now lets look at something all these fighters have in common besides Vernon White. They are all grapplers. Rampage maybe more of a ground and pound fighter but unlike above the fighters he does not hesitate to throw leather and throw it well, he also has a better chin then every above mentioned fighter. Rampage will win and win very convinicing manner. Rampage 3rd round Tko.



*Crowd roars with applause*

Now that is how you make an arguement! woo woo

----------


## nalbano34

Well, looks like a friendly wager was struck at $25 with Mogamedogz....I really would rather see chuck get his bell rung, but................

----------


## Mogamedogz

> Well, looks like a friendly wager was struck at $25 with Mogamedogz....I really would rather see chuck get his bell rung, but................


Confirmed. $25 it is! Payable as soon as Rampage beats Chucks Mohawk off.  :AaGreen22:  

Chuck better be ready... he aint fighting Johnny Drama in this one!!

----------


## goose

Why waste 25$ on this ? When bookies (places to bet) have chuck red hot? You can get great odds to back rampage,Im looking to bet a grand,if I win gets me to new york for the summer.

----------


## BG

> if I win gets me to new york for the summer.


....and the party is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## goose

> ....and the party is on!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
For me yes....Remember if you I win I take one of your jino kits :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Mogamedogz

> Why waste 25$ on this ? When bookies (places to bet) have chuck red hot? You can get great odds to back rampage,Im looking to bet a grand,if I win gets me to new york for the summer.



im laying bread elsewhere on Rampage. This one is just for fun.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BG

> For me yes....Remember if you I win I take one of your jino kits


Your not going to win, just isnt going to happen, I heard Chuck stop drinking a month before this fight, not his usual 2 weeks before! :LOL:

----------


## odix

like i said in the very first post, quintons style counteracts chucks too well, chuck is going to throw punches and back peddle, the difference with jackson and the other fighters is jackson will come straight for him, other fighters throw a punch or two and try and box it out. jackson round 3, like i said ;]

----------


## rar1015

> Your not going to win, just isnt going to happen, I heard Chuck stop drinking a month before this fight, not his usual 2 weeks before!


You might want to start making sure he is still taking the xyience thought. Remember thats what made him the champion.

----------


## BG

> You might want to start making sure he is still taking the xyience thought. Remember thats what made him the champion.


God I hope that wasnt what did it for him!!!! :Wink/Grin:   :LOL:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> Why does it have to be a Pride vs UFC issue?
> 
> What is it with your type?
> 
> The ****ing matchup is just awful for Chuck, have you not seen the fights and what both bring to the table?


Its not a Pride vs UFC issue! the way I said it may have been interpreted wrong.. I should have elaborated.. Many ppl, not saying all, have recently gained this biased favoritism toward Pride fighters simply b/c they come from that organization. (ie. Cro-Crop). They are not aware nor do they have the knowledge that a fighter should be judged by their fighting styles, past fights, camps, etc.. I know there are many true MMA fans here, and I did not mean to sound like an ignorant "tuff fan", I just am tired of hearing the line "ohh, he comes from Pride, he will kill ANYONE from UFC".. that being said........... I still think Chuck is gonna win  :Nutkick:   :AaGreen22:

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> Ok I want you to read this real close. Styles make fights, you still with me?. The gameplan to beat chuck is very simple, still following? Chuck has a very long reach for his heigth and throws that over hand right, however chuck needs distance to throw it. To beat chuck you get within that range and his biggest weapon is gone. Everytime chuck steps back you step forward one he steps back to his left you step forward to your right, you following. Second part of the game plan, push the pace of the fight. Chucks cardio is not improved the only difference is no one has really pushed the pace causing chuck to gas. The final part of the game plan after you have gassed him you take him down and finish him on the ground. I hope you got all that. Now a fighter to beat chuck needs good strike defense, Rampage has some of the best strike defense in the game. His weakness is the clinch(muay thai) he has no reason to worry about that against chuck. You need a good chin, Rampage has one of the best chins. He took a huge hook from Silva and stayed on his feet, then ate something like 22 knees before finally being knocked out. A good athlete can make chuck look bad. Rampage is a very athletic, one of the most athletically gifted fighters in the game.
> 
> Strength:Rampage; look at the Arona bomb
> Striking: Chuck may hit harder but Rampage is much more techinical and displined striker. Slight edge to Rampage.
> Cardio:Rampage
> Subs: Does not apply to either
> Wrestling: defensive wrestling to Chuck and offensive to Rampage; Pretty even here
> 
> Now after reading that once or twice your probably going to say that fight was four years ago and Rampage has lost 3 times and Chuck has gone on a tear, but hold onto your shorts becouse I am gonna explain why you should not type that, so take your finger off the enter key. Well Rampage lost to Shogun and Silva x 2. Both had a clinch game, incredible clinch game to say the least. Chuck has gone on to beat a older Couture x 2 who was having alot of personal problems and was a older then the first fight(where he made chuck look like a little girl). He then beat Vernon white, simply who gives a f*ck its Vernon White. Babalu, who is very good but came in with a horrible gameplan. Ahhh Tito Ortiz x 2 good fighter but simply does not like to get hit and lack the chin and wrestling to beat Chuck. Jeremy Horn he also beat. Now lets look at something all these fighters have in common besides Vernon White. They are all grapplers. Rampage maybe more of a ground and pound fighter but unlike above the fighters he does not hesitate to throw leather and throw it well, he also has a better chin then every above mentioned fighter. Rampage will win and win very convinicing manner. Rampage 3rd round Tko.


GREAT POST MN_Fighter!! But you didnt have to talk to me like I was retarded though  :Wink/Grin:  I've been a MMA fan for quite some time.. Seems like your pretty hugged up on Rampage's balls though,, I would hate to see you swallow your own words.. actually it would be quite funny  :1laugh:  May the best man win!! Chuck!  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Tony Bologna

About time Chuck is in the lead with votes. My goodness I thought I was in a forum full of momo's... :7up:

----------


## Mogamedogz

> About time Chuck is in the lead with votes. My goodness I thought I was in a forum full of momo's...



I KNOW HUN!!! I cant imagine WHY people would think Rampage is going to kick Chucks ass!! That is just crazy talk!!

*Signed*,

----------


## BgMc31

> About time Chuck is in the lead with votes. My goodness I thought I was in a forum full of momo's...


What the fuk is a momo?

----------


## godkilla

> I KNOW HUN!!! I cant imagine WHY people would think Rampage is going to kick Chucks ass!! That is just crazy talk!!
> 
> *Signed*,


we need a good gif image of there first fight  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Hunter

> GREAT POST MN_Fighter!! But you didnt have to talk to me like I was retarded though  I've been a MMA fan for quite some time.. Seems like your pretty hugged up on Rampage's balls though,, I would hate to see you swallow your own words.. actually it would be quite funny  May the best man win!! Chuck!


Umm I am not a huge Rampage fan or chuck fan but its pretty common sense. You really cant even post a reason for why chuck will win. If Rampage and shogun where fighting I would go through and give you just as long as a explanation on why I think Shogun would win and if Shogun and Arona has a rematch I would go through and give the reasons why I believe Arona would win that rematch. I am a more of team quest fan so if you want to accuse me of being a nut hugger get the right group of guys at least.

----------


## nalbano34

You guys are funny.

----------


## therecanonlybe1

shit please ...who said chuck can't strike...he's got the best hands in ufc as well the most feared...chuck is a different fighter now...and has proved it.

----------


## odix

fedor eat chuck and spit him out. then eat the remains he spit out. that's off topic though..too bad FEDOR is going to fight for BODOG.

----------


## godkilla

> fedor eat chuck and spit him out. then eat the remains he spit out. that's off topic though..too bad FEDOR is going to fight for BODOG.


hes not fighting for no one yet. i think he is waiting til all the offers are on the table. i also hear he is doing a part in a van damme movie  :LOL:

----------


## Logan13

> Ok I want you to read this real close. Styles make fights, you still with me?. The gameplan to beat chuck is very simple, still following? Chuck has a very long reach for his heigth and throws that over hand right, however chuck needs distance to throw it. To beat chuck you get within that range and his biggest weapon is gone. Everytime chuck steps back you step forward one he steps back to his left you step forward to your right, you following. Second part of the game plan, push the pace of the fight. Chucks cardio is not improved the only difference is no one has really pushed the pace causing chuck to gas. The final part of the game plan after you have gassed him you take him down and finish him on the ground. I hope you got all that. Now a fighter to beat chuck needs good strike defense, Rampage has some of the best strike defense in the game. His weakness is the clinch(muay thai) he has no reason to worry about that against chuck. You need a good chin, Rampage has one of the best chins. He took a huge hook from Silva and stayed on his feet, then ate something like 22 knees before finally being knocked out. A good athlete can make chuck look bad. Rampage is a very athletic, one of the most athletically gifted fighters in the game.
> 
> Strength:Rampage; look at the Arona bomb
> Striking: Chuck may hit harder but Rampage is much more techinical and displined striker. Slight edge to Rampage.
> Cardio:Rampage
> Subs: Does not apply to either
> Wrestling: defensive wrestling to Chuck and offensive to Rampage; Pretty even here
> 
> Now after reading that once or twice your probably going to say that fight was four years ago and Rampage has lost 3 times and Chuck has gone on a tear, but hold onto your shorts becouse I am gonna explain why you should not type that, so take your finger off the enter key. Well Rampage lost to Shogun and Silva x 2. Both had a clinch game, incredible clinch game to say the least. Chuck has gone on to beat a older Couture x 2 who was having alot of personal problems and was a older then the first fight(where he made chuck look like a little girl). He then beat Vernon white, simply who gives a f*ck its Vernon White. Babalu, who is very good but came in with a horrible gameplan. Ahhh Tito Ortiz x 2 good fighter but simply does not like to get hit and lack the chin and wrestling to beat Chuck. Jeremy Horn he also beat. Now lets look at something all these fighters have in common besides Vernon White. They are all grapplers. Rampage maybe more of a ground and pound fighter but unlike above the fighters he does not hesitate to throw leather and throw it well, he also has a better chin then every above mentioned fighter. Rampage will win and win very convinicing manner. Rampage 3rd round Tko.


Having a game plan and being able to execute it are two very different things..........although I am leaning towards Rampage as well. If Chuck beats him, will you rescind all of your "UFC is hyped" rhetoric?

----------


## Logan13

> fedor eat chuck and spit him out. then eat the remains he spit out. that's off topic though..too bad FEDOR is going to fight for BODOG.


Were you hoping that fedor would cut down to 205lbs? :Hmmmm:

----------


## Logan13

> What the fuk is a momo?


I think that its a racial slur...... :Wink/Grin:  

Actually,
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=momo
*MOMO* 

A generic insult used to describe one who is irritating, annoying, or an idiot. (synonyms include but are not limited too: ass, asshole, bastard, bitch, blockhead, bonehead, cocksucker, dick, dickhead, dolt, dope, dunce, fool, halfwit, idiot, imbecile, jackass, jerk, mother-****er, nincompoop, ninny, nitwit, numskull, rascal, scamp, schmo, schmuck, simpleton, son of a bitch, tomfool, twerp)

----------


## goose

I still think if chuck can keep it standing he has a chance for sure.

----------


## godkilla

i just rewatched there first fight and i gotta say quinton looked really good standing. better than i remember actually  :Smilie:

----------


## Hunter

> Having a game plan and being able to execute it are two very different things..........although I am leaning towards Rampage as well. If Chuck beats him, will you rescind all of your "UFC is hyped" rhetoric?


I have never said the ufc is hyped. I gave my reasons for why I believe Rampage will win. Penn fights for the ufc and I would tell you he would mop the floor with gomi(again) if they fought at 160. I am unbiased towards orgs. I simply think Rampage will beat chuck. Your also right executing a gameplan is different from having one but Rampage has beat him once already and beat him badly. Couture is also picking Rampage to win. So dont come in saying I favor pride fighters. I simply call it as I see it.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> I still think if chuck can keep it standing he has a chance for sure.



He will stand and back peddle when Rampage gets in his face, Chuck's gonna think "Why did they put me against someone that can strike, i am supposed to fight wrestlers." haha

----------


## odix

exactly, everytime chuck back peddles no one keeps the pressure on him, quinton does this very well.

----------


## Logan13

> I have never said the ufc is hyped. I gave my reasons for why I believe Rampage will win. Penn fights for the ufc and I would tell you he would mop the floor with gomi(again) if they fought at 160. I am unbiased towards orgs. I simply think Rampage will beat chuck. Your also right executing a gameplan is different from having one but Rampage has beat him once already and beat him badly. Couture is also picking Rampage to win. So dont come in saying I favor pride fighters. I simply call it as I see it.


Did you call the Cro Cop fight as well? :Wink/Grin:  As I said, I am leaning towards Rampage as well in this fight for the simple fact that Liddle has not been pushed by an opponent for a long time.

----------


## Hunter

> Did you call the Cro Cop fight as well? As I said, I am leaning towards Rampage as well in this fight for the simple fact that Liddle has not been pushed by an opponent for a long time.


Was the crocop fight not a huge upset? I dont favor any org nor do I turn it into a pride vs ufc. I would tell you right now penn would run through gomi. I would tell you sean sherk has a chance to beat any 155/160 pounder in the world. I would tell you matt hughes is one of the best fighters of all time. My 2 fav fighters are couture and lindland for christs sake. I dont favor pride peroid. Simply Page is gonna whoop chucks as.

----------


## goose

> He will stand and back peddle when Rampage gets in his face, Chuck's gonna think "Why did they put me against someone that can strike, i am supposed to fight wrestlers." haha


 
Remember what randy said about chuck...He has *magnificent* pin point *accuracy* shots that makes him deadly,rampage is red hot for me..But you have to consider this.

----------


## BG

> He will stand and back peddle when Rampage gets in his face, Chuck's gonna think "Why did they put me against someone that can strike, i am supposed to fight wrestlers." haha


 :LOL:

----------


## BG

> i just rewatched there first fight and i gotta say quinton looked really good standing. better than i remember actually


Long time ago, Rampage's days are numbered, he and Tito will be gate keepers at their best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## godkilla

> Long time ago, Rampage's days are numbered, he and Tito will be gate keepers at their best!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


your mentioning tito and rampage in the same sentence? bwhahahahahaha  :1laugh:

----------


## BG

> your mentioning tito and rampage in the same sentence? bwhahahahahaha


 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## godkilla

> 


your in for a big disapointment if you think this is gonna be another tito vs liddel. bring some tissues, lol.

----------


## BG

> your in for a big disapointment if you think this is gonna be another tito vs liddel. bring some tissues, lol.


Rampage is gonna need a wambalance after this one, he's gonna look real bad, maybe they can give him a commentator job now Randys back fighting, Rampage will be the next Charles Barkley....with his stupid comments about when he used to win fights. :Evil2:

----------


## odix

lol, bigguns i think your shooting blanks, rampage is going to blow a load on chucks face.

----------


## BG

> lol, bigguns i think your shooting blanks, rampage is going to blow a load on chucks face.


Come on man , I have a vivid amagination, not a pretty sight. How about we make a little wager, the winner gets to pick the losers custom title and it stays for 3 weeks!  :Evil2:

----------


## Hunter

> Come on man , I have a vivid amagination, not a pretty sight. How about we make a little wager, the winner gets to pick the losers custom title and it stays for 3 weeks!


I will take that bet!

----------


## odix

yes, a vivid imagination is right, imagining chuck winning is sid barrett status, i'll take that bet with you ;p

----------


## godkilla

i hope rampage owns liddel just so i can see all the ufc tuf fans cry  :LOL:

----------


## testisbest

I hope Rampage gets knocked out just so I can see all the Pride fan boys cry again. You know I've always liked Rampage alot, he was my favorite MW in Pride but all of this internet bull$hit has made me want to see Chuck win. Rampage beat Chuck 4 years ago in Chuck's 2nd Pride fight while he was injured. I guess if Wandy and Dan fight again it'll be the same outcome as last time. One by one these Pride fighters have been getting exposed so that leads me to believe that most were over rated IMO. I don't consider Quinton a Pride fighter BTW, I know he's had more cage fights than in the ring. And I didn't just start watching MMA 2 years ago.

----------


## BG

> yes, a vivid imagination is right, imagining chuck winning is sid barrett status, i'll take that bet with you ;p


Alright, lmk what you want my title to be and Ill talk to the Admins. :Wink/Grin:  .

----------


## Hunter

> I hope Rampage gets knocked out just so I can see all the Pride fan boys cry again. You know I've always liked Rampage alot, he was my favorite MW in Pride but all of this internet bull$hit has made me want to see Chuck win. Rampage beat Chuck 4 years ago in Chuck's 2nd Pride fight while he was injured. I guess if Wandy and Dan fight again it'll be the same outcome as last time. *One by one these Pride fighters have been getting exposed so that leads me to believe that most were over rated IMO*. I don't consider Quinton a Pride fighter BTW, I know he's had more cage fights than in the ring. And I didn't just start watching MMA 2 years ago.


People have off days at work. Why turn this into a pride vs ufc thing, maybe people believe Rampage is the better fighter. I for one believe he is not becouse he fought for pride but becouse this is a terrible match up for Chuck just like wandy is a terrible match up Rampage and Arona is a terrible match up for wandy. Styles make fights.

----------


## Quil

The whole Pride vs. UFC thing has gotten real old, real fast.

----------


## godkilla

> Chuck's 2nd Pride fight while he was injured.


you got any proof of that? i hear people bring it up all the time, but i have seen nothing to back it up.

[QUOTE=testisbest]I guess if Wandy and Dan fight again it'll be the same outcome as last time.QUOTE]

horrible comparison.......wandy beat dan back in 2000. and if chuck had half the balls wandy does, he'd have a few more losses under his belt. win or lose wandy brings the fight everytime, and to everyone. either way you dice it, chucks days are almost done. he is getting old and if page doesnt take his belt, shogun or wandy will sooner or later. nevermind the beating he would take if he went up to hw.......chuck is a great fighter, i just think there is better.

----------


## orton4

yeah chuck is gettin past his time, rampage, wand, and shogun arent afraid to trade with him... the past few ppl he fought in ufc were afraid to trade with him... rampage wins this fight... i wanna see shogun beat liddells ass

----------


## testisbest

[QUOTE=godkilla]you got any proof of that? i hear people bring it up all the time, but i have seen nothing to back it up.




> I guess if Wandy and Dan fight again it'll be the same outcome as last time.QUOTE]
> 
> horrible comparison.......wandy beat dan back in 2000. and if chuck had half the balls wandy does, he'd have a few more losses under his belt. win or lose wandy brings the fight everytime, and to everyone. either way you dice it, chucks days are almost done. he is getting old and if page doesnt take his belt, shogun or wandy will sooner or later. nevermind the beating he would take if he went up to hw.......chuck is a great fighter, i just think there is better.


Who has Wandy fought and beat besides Quinton? He was protected by Pride the same way they were trying to protect Gomi IMO. The truth is any of the top 5 or 6 at 205 can be beaten. This isn't a UFC vs Pride post, neither was my other post. I just don't believe that Arona, Wandy, Nog, or Shogun are as good as people like to believe. Shogun hasn't beaten anybody except Rampage. And when Rampage fought Wandy both times he had a horrible game plan or just didn't execute a decent game plan. Alot of wrestlers can and will beat Wandy IMO just like Tito did. You'd be stupid to stand and trade with him but everybody he fought did just that.
I don't think Chuck can win a 205 GP right now, I'm not stupid but I won't take away the fact that he's had a good reign as champ and beaten everybody that he should have beaten. Can't wait for this fight.

----------


## odix

wanderlei or whatever i think would lay chuck out, testisbest i just don't think you see the whole package on a fighter, those fighters your talking about are all WELL rounded as chuck or tito leans to one style of a fight. When that right style comes along that can counteract it perfectly thats when you see a loss. As for anyone can lose at anytime, of course, its a sport, and the top 10 fighters in the world could trade wins daily. Luck is also a factor many people don't want to believe, on any given day, it coud change the outcome ;p

----------


## odix

big guns.. it shall say..im on odix's nuts. cool ?

----------


## Hunter

[QUOTE=testisbest]


> you got any proof of that? i hear people bring it up all the time, but i have seen nothing to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> *Who has Wandy fought and beat besides Quinton*? He was protected by Pride the same way they were trying to protect Gomi IMO. The truth is any of the top 5 or 6 at 205 can be beaten. This isn't a UFC vs Pride post, neither was my other post. I just don't believe that Arona, Wandy, Nog, or Shogun are as good as people like to believe. *Shogun hasn't beaten anybody except Rampage*. And when Rampage fought Wandy both times he had a horrible game plan or just didn't execute a decent game plan. Alot of wrestlers can and will beat Wandy IMO just like Tito did. You'd be stupid to stand and trade with him but everybody he fought did just that.
> I don't think Chuck can win a 205 GP right now, I'm not stupid but I won't take away the fact that he's had a good reign as champ and beaten everybody that he should have beaten. Can't wait for this fight.


Wandys list of victims
MVA
Guy Mezger
Henderson
Sak x 3
Yoshida x 2
Nakamura 
Rampage x 2
Yuki Kondo 
Arona

He beat crocop in the fight that was considered a draw (special rules)
He has stood with two k-1 level strikers.

Shoguns list of victims
Gono
Rampage
Lil Nog
Overeem x 2
Arona
nakumara
Randleman

There is no doubt Liddell has fought good fighters but the difference shogun and Silva have faced alot more strikers. To say they have beat no one is a very ignorant comment.

----------


## odix

no wait it will say. if i had half a brain i wouldnt need real big guns ... or... my mind is the size of my left nut while on test.

----------


## testisbest

[QUOTE=mn_fighter]


> Wandys list of victims
> MVA
> Guy Mezger
> Henderson
> Sak x 3
> Yoshida x 2
> Nakamura 
> Rampage x 2
> Yuki Kondo 
> ...


I know that the UFC LHW is a joke but half of those guys on the "victim" list are not any better IMO. In today's MMA there won't be anymore dominant champs too often. Chuck is pretty good, I think Shogun is better but if they fight 5 times Chuck will take one or two. I have Chuck #1 because he's the only one that has a belt then Shogun at a close 2nd. The rest are subpar. I won't even say anything about Dan because he caught Wandy on an off night but I think the axe murder is past his prime (he's taken too many hands to the head). The rest of the top 5 or 6 need to fight each other this year and next so we don't have to argue about this anymore.

Off topic: Anybody hear if Pride will start testing for steroids in Japan now that they are owned by Zuffa?

----------


## gigem

chucks gona beat his fvckn bitch ass :Owned:   :Nutkick:   :Chairshot:   :Bbkanibaal:   :BbAziek:

----------


## godkilla

[QUOTE=testisbest]


> I know that the UFC LHW is a joke but half of those guys on the "victim" list are not any better IMO. In today's MMA there won't be anymore dominant champs too often. Chuck is pretty good, I think Shogun is better but if they fight 5 times Chuck will take one or two. I have Chuck #1 because he's the only one that has a belt then Shogun at a close 2nd. The rest are subpar. I won't even say anything about Dan because he caught Wandy on an off night but I think the axe murder is past his prime (he's taken too many hands to the head). The rest of the top 5 or 6 need to fight each other this year and next so we don't have to argue about this anymore.
> 
> Off topic: Anybody hear if Pride will start testing for steroids in Japan now that they are owned by Zuffa?


i thought they always did.......

----------


## testisbest

[QUOTE=godkilla]


> i thought they always did.......


They have never tested for AAS. They MIGHT have tested for narcs. but I can't confirm that.

----------


## Hunter

[QUOTE=testisbest]


> They have never tested for AAS. They MIGHT have tested for narcs. but I can't confirm that.


They do to test for aas only there are just no penalties for juicing. Silva has been caught I know but there are no penalties. Now lets look at chucks list of victims

Couture x 2
Babalu x 2
*bustamante*
_belfort_
Randleman
monson
_mezger_
*Suleov*
Ortiz x 2
_White_
*Horn*
*Pele*
_Overeem_

Chucks most dangerous victims. The guys in bold are natural 185 pounders. the guys who are underlined are all grapplers but natural 205's and the guys in Italics are actually 205 pound strikers. Silva fought two k1 level strikers chuck has yet to fight anyone close to k1 level striking. Vandy has fought the best chuck talks about it. Couture(my fav) has always fought the best or wanted to, chuck just talks about it. Look at chucks list, he has made a career of making grapplers(very good grapplers) look bad, he cant deal with excellent strikers.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> you got any proof of that? i hear people bring it up all the time, but i have seen nothing to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> *Who has Wandy fought and beat besides Quinton? He was protected by Pride the same way they were trying to protect Gomi IMO.* The truth is any of the top 5 or 6 at 205 can be beaten. This isn't a UFC vs Pride post, neither was my other post. I just don't believe that Arona, Wandy, Nog, or Shogun are as good as people like to believe. *Shogun hasn't beaten anybody except Rampage*. And when Rampage fought Wandy both times he had a horrible game plan or just didn't execute a decent game plan. Alot of wrestlers can and will beat Wandy IMO just like Tito did. You'd be stupid to stand and trade with him but everybody he fought did just that.
> I don't think Chuck can win a 205 GP right now, I'm not stupid but I won't take away the fact that he's had a good reign as champ and beaten everybody that he should have beaten. Can't wait for this fight.



You have absolutey no credibility after this post. Seriously, I think you should stop posting here. This place is not for you. Sherdog is better for you.

Everyone is entitled to an opinion but goddamn you are ridiculous with this BS you spout.

At the very least, explain why you think this way...bottom line is you cannot because its all BS.

----------


## testisbest

> You have absolutey no credibility after this post. Seriously, I think you should stop posting here. This place is not for you. Sherdog is better for you.
> 
> Everyone is entitled to an opinion but goddamn you are ridiculous with this BS you spout.
> 
> At the very least, explain why you think this way...bottom line is you cannot because its all BS.


You done crying yet? You are clearly a Pride fan so whatever I say about one of your man crushes will bother you so I'm sorry. Grow a set and be a man before you try to insult me over the internet.
Will my posts be better if I tell you that everybody that fights for pride is the best on the planet? I think that the pride heavy and middle weight classes are over rated. What's wrong with me thinking that?

----------


## Hunter

> You done crying yet? You are clearly a Pride fan so whatever I say about one of your man crushes will bother you so I'm sorry. Grow a set and be a man before you try to insult me over the internet.
> Will my posts be better if I tell you that everybody that fights for pride is the best on the planet? I think that the pride heavy and middle weight classes are over rated. What's wrong with me thinking that?


Nothing is wrong but you need facts or something to back that statement/belief up. murilo hates and I mean hates Arona yet he will tell you that he is a great fighter(he will throw the boring in) but still he looks at things objectively, as objectively as any fan can. You are obviously just looking to defend the ufc at all costs. I will tell you right now pride has some shit fighters and some overrated fighters but so does the ufc. Learn to be open minded.

----------


## BG

[QUOTE=mn_fighter]


> They do to test for aas only there are just no penalties for juicing. Silva has been caught I know but there are no penalties. Now lets look at chucks list of victims
> 
> Couture x 2
> Babalu x 2
> *bustamante*
> _belfort_
> Randleman
> monson
> _mezger_
> ...


What strikers have beaten him though?

----------


## Quil

Saying that both Wand and Shogun haven't beaten anyone good except for Rampage is a bit out there, Test. That's almost like saying the only decent fighter Fedor has beaten is CC.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Nothing is wrong but you need facts or something to back that statement/belief up. murilo hates and I mean hates Arona yet he will tell you that he is a great fighter(he will throw the boring in) but still he looks at things objectively, as objectively as any fan can. You are obviously just looking to defend the ufc at all costs. I will tell you right now pride has some shit fighters and some overrated fighters but so does the ufc. Learn to be open minded.



I agree, i have always and i mean always been an equal opportunity hater. And yes, i generally state my reasoning for such opinion.

----------


## Hunter

> What strikers have beaten him though?


You raise a good point he fought overeem, metzer, belfort all three very good strikers and he knoocked two of them out. I would recommend you go look at his fight with metzger. Metzger made chuck look real real bad, chuck then hit him and knocked him out, but up to the knock out he made chuck look real bad. Overeem had chuck shooting on him before he knocked him out. Belfort went toe to toe with him and tried to steal the final round by blindly training with chuck and got put on his ass. Many people feel that Busta was robbed in the fight(i cant say never seen it). Both pele and sueluv are very good strikers and considerably smaller then chuck and they went the distance with him vernon white(b level fighter) even did alright against chuck. I mean when you fight three strikers who are natural 205 and against two of them you dont look very good, I am going to have doubts when you fight another striker. The biggest difference between metzger and overeem compared to Quinton is there chin. Metzger great fighter glass chin, overeem good fighter average chin. Quinton great fighter great chin. Now I am not pride fan ufc fan strikeforce fan. I am simply an mma fan. I dont hate chuck in fact I would give him a top 3 spot in the rankings. I simply have been watching for a long time and know what chuck does best and that is make grapplers look very very bad most of the time. Am I saying chuck cant strike or knock out any 205 pound fighter out? No, I am saying traditionally he has struggled with strikers and ended up relying 100% on his knock out power and chin.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Saying that both Wand and Shogun haven't beaten anyone good except for Rampage is a bit out there, Test. That's almost like saying the only decent fighter Fedor has beaten is CC.



Its also like saying I only date fat chicks.  :LOL: 

oops wrong forum....

----------


## Panzerfaust

> You raise a good point he fought overeem, metzer, belfort all three very good strikers and he knoocked two of them out. I would recommend you go look at his fight with metzger. Metzger made chuck look real real bad, chuck then hit him and knocked him out, but up to the knock out he made chuck look real bad. Overeem had chuck shooting on him before he knocked him out. Belfort went toe to toe with him and tried to steal the final round by blindly training with chuck and got put on his ass. Many people feel that Busta was robbed in the fight(i cant say never seen it). Both pele and sueluv are very good strikers and considerably smaller then chuck and they went the distance with him vernon white(b level fighter) even did alright against chuck. I mean when you fight three strikers who are natural 205 and against two of them you dont look very good, I am going to have doubts when you fight another striker. The biggest difference between metzger and overeem compared to Quinton is there chin. Metzger great fighter glass chin, overeem good fighter average chin. Quinton great fighter great chin. Now I am not pride fan ufc fan strikeforce fan. I am simply an mma fan. I dont hate chuck in fact I would give him a top 3 spot in the rankings. I simply have been watching for a long time and no what chuck does best and that is make grapplers look very very bad most of the time. Am I saying chuck cant strike or knock out any 205 pound fighter out? No, I am saying traditionally he has struggled with strikers and ended up relying 100% on his knock out power and chin.



You definately should catch the Busta vs Liddell fight, Chuck lost flat out and Busta was robbed. Dana even to this day feels the same.

Now with Vitor, I will give him some slack, he took that fight with Chuck on 1-2 weeks notice and did well, got Chuck down a few times but Chuck grabbed the fence and pulled himself up.

That fight took place at UFC 37.5 (yes they had a .5 show). Like you said, Vitor opened up but was sloppy about it and Chuck caught him and put him on his butt although Vitor was not hurt at all.

----------


## Hunter

> Its also like saying I only date fat chicks. 
> 
> oops wrong forum....


I like dating fat chicks cause when your cutting weight its easy becouse they just eat for you and secondly fat girls give better head becouse they are hungry.

 :LOL:

----------


## rar1015

> Nothing is wrong but you need facts or something to back that statement/belief up. murilo hates and I mean hates Arona yet he will tell you that he is a great fighter(he will throw the boring in) but still he looks at things objectively, as objectively as any fan can. You are obviously just looking to defend the ufc at all costs. I will tell you right now pride has some shit fighters and some overrated fighters but so does the ufc. Learn to be open minded.



I think there are a lot of other people that need to be open minded about this shit.

----------


## Hunter

> You definately should catch the Busta vs Liddell fight, Chuck lost flat out and Busta was robbed. Dana even to this day feels the same.
> 
> Now with Vitor, I will give him some slack, he took that fight with Chuck on 1-2 weeks notice and did well, got Chuck down a few times but Chuck grabbed the fence and pulled himself up.
> 
> That fight took place at UFC 37.5 (yes they had a .5 show). Like you said, Vitor opened up but was sloppy about it and Chuck caught him and put him on his butt although Vitor was not hurt at all.


busta has been robbed many times and is one of my fav fighters. Hendo I like but he did not win his fight with Busta and now for sure I believe he was robbed against liddell. Suelov was greased up like a f*cking pig in the busta fight. I still believe he could be the 183 pound champion. WAR BUSTA.

----------


## Hunter

> I think there are a lot of other people that need to be open minded about this shit.


Hey, f*ck you and the ufc....sorry that was the pride nuthugger coming out. UGGH Saku Sakuraba who? Lets talk about Liddell...ohhh sorry that was the ufc nuthugger coming out  :LOL:

----------


## Panzerfaust

Lets spice up this thread:

----------


## Panzerfaust

LMAO @ Rampage smoking a cigarette at the wei***n last time.

----------


## testisbest

I'm not saying that I like one org better than the other. If you read my posts I said that I didn't think Chuck could win a 205 grand prix. But I do firmly believe that the pride MW class is over rated. A nobody that couldn't make it in the states went over there and walked through 2 of Prides top 5 MW with ease (Soko). I think Wandy in his prime beats Chuck 5 out of 5. I'm just not as impressed with that class in that org as ya'll are until I see some matches between pride and ufc. If Diaz can beat Gomi and Gonzaga can beat CroCop what makes you think somebody from UFC's top 5 LHW's can't compete with Pride's?

----------


## Panzerfaust

> I'm not saying that I like one org better than the other. If you read my posts I said that I didn't think Chuck could win a 205 grand prix. But I do firmly believe that the pride MW class is over rated. *A nobody that couldn't make it in the states went over there and walked through 2 of Prides top 5 MW with ease (Soko).* I think Wandy in his prime beats Chuck 5 out of 5. I'm just not as impressed with that class in that org as ya'll are until I see some matches between pride and ufc. If Diaz can beat Gomi and Gonzaga can beat CroCop what makes you think somebody from UFC's top 5 LHW's can't compete with Pride's?



So easy to say, you make it sound like Rogerio and Arona suck, they are top 205lbers...wow they lost a fight...ooohhhh ahhhhhh 

What i want to know is, do you honestly believe Soko would win rematches? 

Rogerio just got caught, it happens. Arona while being the biggest excuse making mofo in the game, i will defend him this time. He was sick with "Dengue" and you could tell he was not 100%. Hos shot on Soko was seriously weak for him, i mean for gods sake he shot on Henderson and they bounced off the ropes and damn near landed on the other side of the ring.

----------


## BG

> big guns.. it shall say..im on odix's nuts. cool ?


Ya they should go for that, how about Odix's nuthugger? Or Huggin Odix's nuts.

----------


## testisbest

> So easy to say, *you make it sound like Rogerio and Arona suck, they are top 205lbers...wow they lost a fight...ooohhhh ahhhhhh* 
> 
> What i want to know is, do you honestly believe Soko would win rematches? 
> 
> Rogerio just got caught, it happens. Arona while being the biggest excuse making mofo in the game, i will defend him this time. He was sick with "Dengue" and you could tell he was not 100%. Hos shot on Soko was seriously weak for him, i mean for gods sake he shot on Henderson and they bounced off the ropes and damn near landed on the other side of the ring.



Read what I posted. I clearly said that they were in Pride's top 5 MW. I don't know if Soko would win rematches, just like I don't know if Gonzaga would beat Cro Cop again. Don't make excuses for Arona not being 100% because Chuck wasn't 100% against Rampage but you don't give him a chance to win the rematch.

----------


## Hunter

> Read what I posted. I clearly said that they were in Pride's top 5 MW. I don't know if Soko would win rematches, just like I don't know if Gonzaga would beat Cro Cop again. *Don't make excuses for Arona not being 100% because Chuck wasn't 100% against Rampage but you don't give him a chance to win the rematch*.



First of all chucks came from chucks camp he was injured there was no official injury report i.e like penn and his ribs during the matt hughes rematch. Now Arona pulled out of adcc becouse of how bad the dengue was and it was also documented by sherdog. its not an excuse, Chuck has no proof he was injured and why was there no injury report.

----------


## rar1015

> Hey, f*ck you and the ufc....sorry that was the pride nuthugger coming out. UGGH Saku Sakuraba who? Lets talk about Liddell...ohhh sorry that was the ufc nuthugger coming out



You can call me a UFC nuthugger all you want pal. I havent sat here saying a damn thing about how "awesome" the tuf show is or how much better the UFC is than pride. I'm not going to sit here and get into a stupid ass pissing match with people i dont even know nor care to ever meet about something so stupid.

----------


## testisbest

> First of all chucks came from chucks camp he was injured there was no official injury report i.e like penn and his ribs during the matt hughes rematch. Now Arona pulled out of adcc becouse of how bad the dengue was and it was also documented by sherdog. its not an excuse, Chuck has no proof he was injured and why was there no injury report.


Excuse or not, Chuck and Arona both got their asses kicked. I'm sticking to my guns here and still don't think Pride's MW's are as good as ya'll think but only time will tell.

----------


## QuieTSToRM33

Stop with the bullshit already ........... People win and people lose ....... stop making excuses on why they lost, why they won, or why they'll win or lose if they fight again.

Every has an opinion ... and everyone thinks that they're opinion is the right one. 

The fact of the matter is we're just fans ... we're not the guys in the cage/ring trying to knock the other guy's head off ... maybe some day some of us will be ... but is there really a point in going back and forth over who has the better fighters and blah blah blah ? 

I don't know why some of you guys get so worked up over this shit. Instead of sitting here arguing, take that passion into the gym and turn it into something positive. 

Go roll for a few rounds. Go kick the heavy bag. 

Embrace MMA as a whole ... let's drop this pride/ufc bullshit already.

----------


## Hunter

> You can call me a UFC nuthugger all you want pal. I havent sat here saying a damn thing about how "awesome" the tuf show is or how much better the UFC is than pride. I'm not going to sit here and get into a stupid ass pissing match with people i dont even know nor care to ever meet about something so stupid.


It was a joke that is why I used both pride and ufc saying I am not a nuthugger of either. It was a joke. Also it was a joke aimed at myself.

----------


## rar1015

> It was a joke that is why I used both pride and ufc saying I am not a nuthugger of either. It was a joke. Also it was a joke aimed at myself.



I know man I was just messing with you! :LOL:

----------


## odix

i just got done watching the boxing match between dela hoya and maywhether....the whole time i was thinking about how mma is 100x more exciting.

----------


## godkilla

> i just got done watching the boxing match between dela hoya and maywhether....the whole time i was thinking about how mma is 100x more exciting.


i only heard about it and thought; "yay! two men pawing at eachother for 12 rnds."  :Icon Rolleyes:  this fight was suppose to save boxing apparently or something like that.......

----------


## rar1015

> i only heard about it and thought; "yay! two men pawing at eachother for 12 rnds."  this fight was suppose to save boxing apparently or something like that.......


I dont think there is anything else they can do to save boxing.

----------


## Hunter

> i only heard about it and thought; "yay! two men pawing at eachother for 12 rnds."  this fight was suppose to save boxing apparently or something like that.......


Floyd is very defensive and has sniper like precision he is just not an exciting fighter but I am in ahhh of his talent.

----------


## Geezy

Rampage ftw, I like chuck but I think Rampage has his #.

And I hate Floyd's stupid mouth but I think his striking skill is second to none.

----------


## godkilla

boxing is way too defensive nowadays. its like they are scared to get hit or something. floyd maybe be a "sniper", but i would still rather watch someone like don frye stand toe to toe and slug it out instead of floyd dancing around dodging punches for 12 rnds.

----------


## BG

> You raise a good point he fought overeem, metzer, belfort all three very good strikers and he knoocked two of them out. I would recommend you go look at his fight with metzger. Metzger made chuck look real real bad, chuck then hit him and knocked him out, but up to the knock out he made chuck look real bad. Overeem had chuck shooting on him before he knocked him out. Belfort went toe to toe with him and tried to steal the final round by blindly training with chuck and got put on his ass. Many people feel that Busta was robbed in the fight(i cant say never seen it). Both pele and sueluv are very good strikers and considerably smaller then chuck and they went the distance with him vernon white(b level fighter) even did alright against chuck. I mean when you fight three strikers who are natural 205 and against two of them you dont look very good, I am going to have doubts when you fight another striker. The biggest difference between metzger and overeem compared to Quinton is there chin. Metzger great fighter glass chin, overeem good fighter average chin. Quinton great fighter great chin. Now I am not pride fan ufc fan strikeforce fan. I am simply an mma fan. I dont hate chuck in fact I would give him a top 3 spot in the rankings. I simply have been watching for a long time and know what chuck does best and that is make grapplers look very very bad most of the time. Am I saying chuck cant strike or knock out any 205 pound fighter out? No, I am saying traditionally he has struggled with strikers and ended up relying 100% on his knock out power and chin.


I hear ya. I always liked Metzger, loved his kicks, Wandy took it to him so bad. I cant wait to see this fight, soooo much hype! :Wink/Grin:

----------


## BgMc31

> i just got done watching the boxing match between dela hoya and maywhether....the whole time i was thinking about how mma is 100x more exciting.



Yeah, watching Tim Sylva or Andrei Arloski fight is much more exciting. Or maybe its more exciting like the final fight on TUF last week. :Aajack:  

I don't know why MMA guys feel the need to bash boxing to justify MMA being better. They are too different sports and for every exciting fight in MMA there are actually boxing matches that are just as exciting. Just like for every boring boxing match, I've seen just as many boring MMA fights.

They are both great sports and one doesn't need to diminish the other in order to justify the other's dominance.

----------


## Hunter

> Yeah, watching Tim Sylva or Andrei Arloski fight is much more exciting. Or maybe its more exciting like the final fight on TUF last week. 
> 
> I don't know why MMA guys feel the need to bash boxing to justify MMA being better. They are too different sports and for every exciting fight in MMA there are actually boxing matches that are just as exciting. Just like for every boring boxing match, I've seen just as many boring MMA fights.
> 
> They are both great sports and one doesn't need to diminish the other in order to justify the other's dominance.


excellent post, two different sports both breed warriors.

----------


## odix

I'm not bashing boxing, boxing just seems old school to me, something my dad was into and im the new generation. It just is boring, ever since tyson left I have yet to watch a fight with explosiveness, never knowing when someone is going to going ****ed up and fall to the floor. Sure there is good battles in boxing, but mma is just generally more exciting to me, im sure 8 out of 10 agree who watch mma, there is just much more skill involved in mma all around and two many different ways to take down your opponent, boxing with the big gloves and shorts pulled up just looks old school to me for some reason. MMA will overtake boxing in the next few years, I mean, who else in boxing around still has a name for themselves? Who where and when is the next champion breed going to be developed ? I'm sick of waiting. I love boxing, but i thought tyson biting holyfields ear was more exciting then that fight. nuff said.

----------


## odix

bump.

----------


## Saunacrank

Chuck's gonna beat Jackson's ass, or Im gonna go in a corner and cry, just like I did when the suns lost

----------


## odix

ya can't believe the suns lost..total bullshit.. honestly I WANT CHUCK to win so he can have the self assurance that everyone who beat him he beat back, but rampage is just badass.

----------


## Ladies Man

Listen Mn fighter i disagree with one thing, NEVER step forwardwhile chuck is throwing he will knock your lights out

----------


## Panzerfaust

> Listen Mn fighter i disagree with one thing, NEVER step forwardwhile chuck is throwing he will knock your lights out



You are in for a surprise come Saturday, cause Rampage is gonna be in his face all night.

----------


## rar1015

Not that i really care about this that much but does anyone know who they are saying the underdog is going into this fight? I would assume with how the UFC is they are saying its Rampage but I was just wondering.

----------


## odix

they say rampage is but no way..and the dude that said if you rush chuck you get knocked out..do you watch chucks fights? LOL If you rush him he just back paddles like a bitch..staying in his face and taking him to the ground is the best way to beat him.

----------


## D-Bo Dre

> You are in for a surprise come Saturday, cause Rampage is gonna be in his face all night.


Hey murilo, will u be changing that pic if, and when chuck wins on saturday??  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## rar1015

> they say rampage is but no way..and the dude that said if you rush chuck you get knocked out..do you watch chucks fights? LOL If you rush him he just back paddles like a bitch..staying in his face and taking him to the ground is the best way to beat him.


You pretty much hit that one right on the money my friend.

----------


## rar1015

I just made a bet on this fight for $100, i think i might lose. :Icon Pissedoff:

----------


## godkilla

i just bet 100 on page also. i figure at +165 its a good bet. i wish i coulda bet when he was over +200  :Frown:

----------


## rar1015

> i just bet 100 on page also. i figure at +165 its a good bet. i wish i coulda bet when he was over +200


I put my money on Chuck but i kinda wish i wouldnt have.

----------


## odix

BIG GUNS WHERE YOU AT BRO HAHA FIRST ROUND WITH THE OVERHAND JUST LIKE CHUCK LIKES TO THROW. SUCKERS. i knew chuck couldnt handle rampage, rampages character is awesome for the ufc too, hes funny and he can sell tickets. Dan Henderson is going to knock rampage out though.

----------


## odix

o and i put put 2 hundo on rampage and got 560 back, 30 on leben losing and won a bill. what a nice night.

who else thinks karisyan has awesome skill but lacks motivation?

----------


## CSAR

> Listen Mn fighter i disagree with one thing, NEVER step forwardwhile chuck is throwing he will knock your lights out


You're gonna have to seriously rethink this one...

----------


## Quil

> o and i put put 2 hundo on rampage and got 560 back, 30 on leben losing and won a bill. what a nice night.
> 
> who else thinks karisyan has awesome skill but lacks motivation?


I don't know, he looked pretty motivated last night to me...striking looked better than ever.

----------


## Panzerfaust

Damn i sound good and right on in my analysis of this matchup.

I need to fill out an application for this shit.  :LOL:

----------


## jbarkley

> Damn i sound good and right on in my analysis of this matchup.
> 
> I need to fill out an application for this shit.


The only part you missed was Jackson being in Chuck's face all night...I think it was like 40 seconds.....

----------


## godkilla

well that puts that to rest.
lesson learned; always bet on black  :LOL:

----------


## BG

> BIG GUNS WHERE YOU AT BRO HAHA FIRST ROUND WITH THE OVERHAND JUST LIKE CHUCK LIKES TO THROW. SUCKERS. i knew chuck couldnt handle rampage, rampages character is awesome for the ufc too, hes funny and he can sell tickets. Dan Henderson is going to knock rampage out though.


You were right, he deserved that, sloppiest shit I've seen since his fat belly at weigh ins. I just cant believe being champion and that being his whole life he still would throw punch's with his hands down.

----------


## Panzerfaust

> You were right, he deserved that, sloppiest shit I've seen since his fat belly at weigh ins. I just cant believe being champion and that being his whole life he still would throw punch's with his hands down.



Just a bad habit he developed IMO because everyone of his other opponents would cover up and back away. Rampage obviously covered/rolled and came up with a right hook to the jaw. Flawless victory!

----------


## testisbest

Congrats to Rampage for his victory. He deserves to wear that belt because he's got it on with the best win or lose. Chuck looked sloppy and got what's been coming to him. Can't wait to see Wandy vs Chuck.

----------


## godkilla

its chuck after the rampage fight  :LOL:

----------

